# 8 mile road help



## Stx_angler (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking for some tips and pointers on where to park and wade off of 8 mile road... Been wanting to try it out


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

i sure hope someone helps you out, cuase i would like to know as well, just sold my hull and i am land locked for a bit now.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Just drive there. You can park anywhere, it's a dead end full of gravel. You can wade to the left towards the docks or to the right towards sweet water lake. Have you ever been there before?


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

bragwell, 
I have not b een there before, any certain part of the road better than the other (first 1/4, the end,left side vs. right side etc.)is it sand bottom or mud, shell ETC.

just look at google maps it appears the only true park and wade in is at the end. i wont get towed will I ? what type of bottom is it?


----------



## Stx_angler (Jul 12, 2013)

I've never been there but I've heard a lot about it!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Just drive down until you are at the end. You can park anywhere but the easiest place to enter the water is on the right as soon as you see the open bay. Good Luck


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

I have only parked at the end of the road, the marsh along the road will be deep mud I expect. You can wade along the marsh going west and back in in places but you will encounter some pretty deep mud if you wade back into the marsh. If you were kayaking you have access to lots of varied fishing areas from there.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Shuffle your feet!


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Justin_Smithey said:


> Shuffle your feet!


X2 ESP twords sweet water lake.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

I tried it this morning after I got beat up in the surf. It's an easy wade. I would for sure do the shuffle the bottoms a little sandy/muddy. I still wear my ray guards . First time I have been there. I caught a couple of croaker and one of my all time favorite the lady fish. Not a great day... But it beats working or sitting at the house wishing I was fishing!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok, here is some wading locations other than at the end of eight mile rd. One is take a left onto Sportsman's Rd. and go to the end of the road and start fishing. 
Also you can fish Offats Bayou off of 61 st St before you cross the bridge, there is a launch area and pier there to fish or you can continue south on and take a right onto Stewart Rd and follow it past the Airport, then you will be at golf course and take a right onto 99th St. it will dead end on Air Way Lane. Take a right on Air Way Lane and go to the end. You can wade to the left or right,
You can also fish 103 St, as you entered on to 99th St go short distance take a left onto Schaper Rd. and go to the end and park on the left side of the Rd wade straight out there is a reef there at the entrance into Offats Bayou. It is good on the tides.


----------

